# WAGO PLC Simulator



## Obaid Khan (10 Oktober 2018)

Hello WAGO Team,
My questions are,

Qs 1) What are the WAGO PLC simulators we can use if in case we don´t have PLC in hardware form?
Qs 2) If I use PLC Simulator with my PC. Which operating system does it require "Linux" or "Windows" Operating System?
Qs 3) I wanted to use OPC UA communication protocol to communicate two WAGO PLCs. Does this thesis would be possible to be done by using WAGO PLC simulator or do I need a Hardware?
Qs 4) I am following the tutorial from Eclipse website that "How to build Forte For WAGO" (https://www.eclipse.org/4diac/en_help.php). Does this tutorial procedure is helpful with what I wanted to achieve in Questions 1 and Question 2? 

Any help will be very appreciated
Thanks 
Obaid


----------



## .:WAGO::011777:. (15 Oktober 2018)

Hello Obaid,
a simulation mode is available within the CoDeSys-/e!Cockpit-IDE that can be used to test basic functions of your PLC application.
However, we do not have a stand-alone PLC simulator.


----------



## Obaid Khan (15 Oktober 2018)

Hello WAGO Team,
Thanks for your response.
Unfortunately I could not understand your point completely. Can you please elaborate that when I use simulation mode with Codesys or e!Cookpit IDE to test my PLC application, I needed a PLC hardware for it?

Sincerely,
Obaid


----------



## .:WAGO::011777:. (15 Oktober 2018)

Hello Obaid,
during the simulation the created PLC program is not processed in the PLC, but rather in the calculator on which CoDeSys is running. All online functions are available. That allows you to test the logical correctness of your program without PLC hardware.

However, not all features can be tested in simultion mode. Hardware accesses, e.g. file access operations, can not be simulated. Even the communication with other controllers is not possible.


----------

